# dead coral rock



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

so one of my co workers . pick up alot of rocks from some were in baja while on vacation , i mean it looks like dead coral its white . and looks alot like some rock i got one time at my lfs . so my Q.? is can i just put it in my tank or how should i clean it


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I use hot hot water to clean any dead LR I obtain, then it can be reanimated so to speak in a propagation tank with powerheads.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd either bake it in the oven, or throw it in a bucket of boiling water for a few minutes, then give it a scrub down and rinse.


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

another Q?.,,, can i put the rock in the refugium.,,,any thoughts!!!,.. good idea or bad,?..


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sure you can. But Aiptasia can migrate to wherever it wants to go.


----------

